# Spiders



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

are there any spiders or T's on the DWA?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yes all Latrodectas which are the widows, also funnel webs from Australia and recluse spiders from the US, there may be others but thats all I can think of.


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

kwl thanks


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

any one got ny pics of the widows? or a link which does have some? i'd love to see some apart from black widows.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

the mouse spider (missulena bradleyi and m occatoria) from australia, the white tailed spider (lampona cylinorate and l murina, red back (latrodectus hasselti) and Brazilian Wandering Spider (phoneutria fera) are all on the DWA along with the others as listed on the other thred


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

next question

does anybody own any and do they have any pics?

thanks


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

theres a guy on another forum that has some, DarkDan might as well dont quote me on it though.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

i have some really good quality photos that i took when i was in Sydeny of Funnel webs reared up but i took them with a 35mm SLR so i will get them put on disk and post them within the next few days


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

how big are the australian funnel webs?


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

Just grabbed a few pic's off Google............

Recluse Spider









Bite of a Recluse........(Nasty!)









Brazilian Wandering Spider









Austrailian Funnel Web









I think I'll stick to keeping Beardies!:lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Jade01 said:


> how big are the australian funnel webs?


not very


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

dungbug im with you there !!!!!!!!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

Reptilover said:


> dungbug im with you there !!!!!!!!!!!! :lol2:


:lol2: You know it makes sense! Can't believe the tissue damage from a spider bite, although there's probably worse one's out there. At least the UK doesn't have these hiding in the shed!: victory:


----------

